# Removing an impeller from an MTD Chipper Shredder



## phoneman (Jun 11, 2006)

I am trying to remove the impeller from my MTD chipper shredder model # 244-648B000 with a Tecumsah 8 hp engine. I have everything removed but the impeller. I feel like Egger trying to open the box of diamonds in Men in Black. I'm assuming this is a keyed crankshaft. I've tried everything I can think of. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Munkey (Jun 12, 2006)

Are there any puller bolt holes in the impeller? If not, a good dose of WD-40 and a rubber hammer might shift it.


----------



## phoneman (Jun 11, 2006)

I've tried a pull with no luck....I'll try the WD-40 Thanks


----------



## Rpeters123 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Try candle wax to loosen*

Get a propane torch heat up impeller not shaft. Take a candle made of parafin wax and it will get sucked inside the hole when held near shaft.Then use a steel hammer hit in both directions.Have fun watch the fingers!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Or PB blaster....... wd-40 wasn't cut out to do anything more then what it was actually made for.... a water displacer (WD)


----------

